# DVD Ripper Software



## RugbyBoy (28 Apr 2009)

Hi,

Anybody got recommendations for a package will willl rip all my kids DVD as
AVI files..

I tied a few free but they had problems with my legit dvd saying they are protected.

I don't mind paying a bit rather than spend age trying lots of trial version

TIA
RB


----------



## TarfHead (28 Apr 2009)

I've never used it, but Handbrake tends to be the answer to such questions.


----------



## Aurnia (28 Apr 2009)

Nero is your only man for ripping, encoding, burning and compiling. DVD Shrink for compressing with DVD Decryptor good for getting around laptops locking to the regions.


----------



## Frank (28 Apr 2009)

used dvd shrink before handy lets you dump subtitles foreign language stuff to keep size down, as mentioned strips out region too.


----------



## Romulan (28 Apr 2009)

Works for me but you do have to purchase.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Apr 2009)

Excuse my ignorance, but are you asking for advice on how to do something which is in breach of copyright?


----------



## extopia (28 Apr 2009)

Yes. OP says original DVDs are protected. This would be copy protection and only exists on commercial DVDs.


----------



## Frank (28 Apr 2009)

Maybe he just wants to make backups, dvd's are kinda easy to scratch and ruin. 

Keep the orginal safe and ruin the cheap writeable dvd's instead.


----------



## extopia (28 Apr 2009)

I'm not disputing his motive. It's still illegal.


----------



## Guest128 (28 Apr 2009)

extopia said:


> I'm not disputing his motive. It's still illegal.



 Did you never copy a casette tape for one of your mates back in the day?


----------



## extopia (28 Apr 2009)

Cassette tapes? What are those?


----------



## Guest128 (28 Apr 2009)

Ah memories!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_Cassette


----------



## Romulan (29 Apr 2009)

I buy DVD sets and rip them so I have them on my laptop and can watch them when traveling.

I also buy CDs, rip them and copy them to SD cards so that  I can listen to them on car radio without having to carry loads of CDs.

I hang my head in shame.


----------



## Towger (29 Apr 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> Ah memories!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_Cassette





> Usage Audio and data storage


Ummm... Data storage

[broken link removed]

I always wanted one of these: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Back on topic. DVD Shrink will does a good job of creating backups,no more worries of Dora or Bob the Builder getting scratched. BTW I believe that the author of DVD Shrink now works of Nero, writing their DVD 'backup' software.


----------



## RugbyBoy (29 Apr 2009)

Brendan said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but are you asking for advice on how to do something which is in breach of copyright?


 
Defo no breaching copyright I have tons of kids DVDs whcih I want to convert to AVI. I can take my laptop on hols and the kids can watch all their movies


----------



## colm (29 Apr 2009)

DVD shrink is about the best & its free.


----------



## sfag (1 May 2009)

smart ripper does the job every time. free and very easy. Then media coder will compress to any format you want with wizards to guide.


----------



## pudds (18 Dec 2009)

Smart Ripper is no longer free and dvdshrink doesen't seem to be free either, anyone know of a simple dvd ripper to hdd that is fast and free?

just want to put my dvd on hdd for convenience, not to copy and distribute.


----------



## j26 (18 Dec 2009)

Handbrake is the job, except it rips to .mp4 format, not .avi.

The files play in Quicktime or iTunes.

Edit:  Also requires VLC Media Player - which will play anything you throw at it.


----------



## colm (19 Dec 2009)

DVD Shrink is free. Never pay for freeware...
See here.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/CD-DVD-Rip-Other-Tools/DVD-Shrink.shtml


----------



## pudds (19 Dec 2009)

j26 said:


> Handbrake is the job, except it rips to .mp4 format, not .avi.
> 
> The files play in Quicktime or iTunes.
> 
> Edit:  Also requires VLC Media Player - which will play anything you throw at it.




What is the difference in these formats as regards quality?

Is handbrake a freebie?


----------



## j26 (20 Dec 2009)

pudds said:


> What is the difference in these formats as regards quality?
> 
> Is handbrake a freebie?



mp4 (encoded with AVC/h264) will give the highest quality for a given bitrate, so you have the choice of higher quality, or smaller file size.  The downside is that h264 is more processor intensive, and takes longer to encode.

Yes, it's free.  I use the mac version, and it's fantastic.  I presume the Windows version is as good.


----------



## pudds (20 Dec 2009)

j26 said:


> mp4 (encoded with AVC/h264) will give the highest quality for a given bitrate, so you have the choice of higher quality, or smaller file size.  The downside is that h264 is more processor intensive, and takes longer to encode.
> 
> Yes, it's free.  I use the mac version, and it's fantastic.  I presume the Windows version is as good.




Thanks for that.


----------

